# alternator to charge batteries..



## AfroDommer (Oct 8, 2003)

does any one know how to do this??

i just have a 4 battery set-up and want to try and run my alternator as a charger..

and for more info it's in a 76 Caddi Eldorado


----------



## FoxPak (May 15, 2003)

buy a street charger


----------



## AfroDommer (Oct 8, 2003)

can you be a little more specific ..

brand .. website .. etc ..


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

i was kinda wondering the same thing, i was looking at my 4 guage wire from my old amp, and thinking, i could use that to charge my batteries. There has to be some way to do it, all an alternator does is charge your battery, you'd have to have a strong alternator, and it may not fully charge them like your underhood battery, but it would help when driving down the road. you'd also be better off trading in the deep cycles for some starter bateries since they are made to charge and charge.

i was aso thinking of adding another alternator to either help with charging, or do the charging on its own, becuase it would charge much faster if it were only connected to the hydro batteriers and the truck wasn't running off of it...
anyone have an input on the subject??


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

alternators charge at 12 volts so unless you have a 1 battery setup you're SOL. get a streetcharger if you want your batteries to charge while you drive.
:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

like he said...
and man that is one nice avit..
layta


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

I charge my batteries with my alternator. My batteries are wired in series with 4-gauge wire AND also parallel with 10-gauge. On the 4-gauge, I have a solenoid between each battery so that they're not ACTUALLY connected. And on the parallel wire, I have relays (normally closed) between each connection so that they can be unhooked at the flip of a switch. 

So basically, when I hit a switch, the relays automatically open, the solenoids automatically close and there ya go. When I'm not hittin' switches the relays are closed and all batteries are being charged. Streetchargers are good, but I designed this set-up before Streetchargers came to be and it's been working great for years.


----------



## lowmerc (Feb 3, 2003)

What a great solution. Might try that one.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

now dats one good idea...
alot of wiring.. but a good idea none the less.
layta


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 8 2003, 11:18 PM
> *now dats one good idea...
> alot of wiring.. but a good idea none the less.
> layta*


 Yeah it IS quite a bit of wiring. And there aren't that many 2-pump set-ups that use 12 solenoids either.  But I've been using this same style since around '95-96 and it works great.


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey bouncin89, that setup sound very interesting.

Could you send me a wiring diagram of that setup to [email protected]

I'm not afraid of any extra wiring. My current setup is quite on the overkill side as it is any extra wires aren't going to hurt anything.

This sound very nice.

Later
TC


----------



## AfroDommer (Oct 8, 2003)

yes yes please share your knowledge..

plz send one to [email protected]

thanks a lot for all the info


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

Good idea, but lacks mechanical dependability. Charge batts traditional way, or get a Streetcharger. I dont trust relays/solenoids in hydraulics very much, why would I want them to isolate high voltage from my car system, tooo risky. I'm sure there are untold horror stories involved too. But it is a good idea.....


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOWCHERO_@Oct 9 2003, 08:32 PM
> *Good idea, but lacks mechanical dependability. Charge batts traditional way, or get a Streetcharger. I dont trust relays/solenoids in hydraulics very much, why would I want them to isolate high voltage from my car system, tooo risky. I'm sure there are untold horror stories involved too. But it is a good idea.....*


 No, untold horror stories. Unless you count the fact that as I was trying to build it (7 or 8 years ago) I did go through about 30 fuses trying to get things right; but that's just a part of designing something new. I'm a designer so I typically build for failure. So I pretty much know the worst that can happen. At this point, the worst thing that can happen is I forget to turn the main switch off and the solenoid stops working. That's why I have a second solenoid in that spot as a back-up. The only other thing is that if that solenoid sticks closed and the charging is on, it could possibly start trying to charge 24 volts (as you mentioned). And of course it's seriously fused to keep this from happening. And as far as isolation goes, of course I have a battery isolator between the batteries and my alternator. And again, of course, this is seriously fused. I could go on about all of the "safety" features I have built into this thing, but it would take too long. But if you want to know something specific, let me know.
And like I said before, I would probably have a Streetcharger but I came up with this before Streetchargers came out. It works fine, so I'm sticking with it.
And another thing, to back up the entire system, I have a built-in charger so that if a need a deep overnight charge, I just unwind a cord and plug it in.


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

And also, since a few people asked, you can find a diagram of it here.










It's pretty intrisic so I would only recommend it to those with patience. And as a disclaimer, this diagram is for informational purposes only. Try this at your own risk. (I have to do that part.) 



Last edited by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS at Oct 11 2003, 12:09 AM


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

Its all good bro, I have designed these too and use breakers instead of fuses and commercial duty relays. I work on elevator controls and pretty much have everything to do with hydraulics at work and R & D labs. But thats another story. Too much involved with relying on mechanical means. Have fun.


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

I think I've got the jist of this setup.

It's all about manipulation of the current.

1) set up is a 12 volt setup with all the batteries being connected in parallel. 

2) The 2nd setup is all the batteries being connected in series.

It's very simple at it's core. The theory (correct me if I'm wrong). Is that you have to disconnect each system before connecting the other. 

You will basically have three main switches inbetween each battery.

Once switch to disconnect the negative to negative, another switch to disconnect the positive to positve (this is the parallel setup). One more switch to disconnect the postive to negative (this is the series setup). 

Let's call swich A (negative to negative) and switch B (positive to positive) and switch C (positive to negative).

Turn A and B (C must be off) you now have a parallel setup to be charged off your alternator.

Now Turn off A and B and turn on C. Now you have a series connection.

If C is on, A and B have to be off or it will be the fourth of July in the trunk. 

This system is way cheaper than a street charger (but nowhere close to being as clean).

you have to disconnect the parallel setup and connect the series setup to hit switches. Then you do the opposite to charge the batteries.

Please correct me if I'm wrong but the small test that I did it works.

Props to you Bouncin.

Later

TC


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

That's the jist of it. Basically, when I start the car, the set-up automatically goes parallel to alternator-charge the batteries. When I want to hit switches, I flip ONE switch which automatically disconnects the alternator and turns on the first solenoid to give me 24-volts at the switch box. Then as I hit switches, the other series-noids are automatically switched on/off as needed. When I'm done hittin' switches, I just flip that first switch off, and it automatically goes back into alternator charging.

The switch that is always ON for alternator charging is a SPDT switch (ON-OFF-ON). Whenever I'm sitting around at the house not doing shit, I usually switch it to the other ON position. When I do that it automatically switches from alternator-charge, to charger-charge. Then I just run the cord out of the trunk to an outlet to charge with the built-in charger.

Also, like I said before the reason I built this (over 7 years ago) is because I don't remember Streetchargers being around in the mid-90s. And I would suggest for anyone else to just get a Streetcharger. The reason I don't have one is because, so far, this still works perfectly. 

And far as being as clean as a Streetcharger. Right now it actually IS clean because it's behind my speakerbox. Matter of fact all you can see in my trunk are two Alpines, two pumps, the tops of 4 accumulators, and a 17" KO gleaming up through plexiglas. 

And thanks for the props. I try.  



Last edited by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS at Oct 10 2003, 05:32 PM


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW! that diagram confuses the shit outta me! lol

To anyone who can make sense of that :thumbsup: 

And bouncin' you are the man! That is a very interesting diagram...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

most alternators [email protected] amps take or give, i charge my batts @2amps, would that be hard on the batts to charge emm with the alternator?


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 10 2003, 05:37 PM
> *most alternators [email protected] amps take or give, i charge my batts @2amps, would that be hard on the batts to charge emm with the alternator?*


 No it wouldn't. Most alternators put out there max rating to your accessories. A charged battery actually only gets about 5 - 15 amps of that. I have a 120-amp alternator and believe me, it's not sending 120 amps to my batts or there might be a slight problem.


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

I give props, and wasn't trying to knock the system. I just can't count on relay logic for this kind of use.


----------



## havok (Jan 30, 2003)

buy a charger. Are you people drivein your ride 24hours a day?


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by havok_@Oct 11 2003, 04:04 AM
> *buy a charger. Are you people drivein your ride 24hours a day?*


 If you'll notice, there is a built-in charger. But, yes, I AM typically away from home Monday - Friday for work. And most extended stay executive suites don't take too kindly to extension cords running from the trunks of cars and into second floor windows. 

Like I said though, when I'm home, I flip a switch and plug in.


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOWCHERO_@Oct 11 2003, 01:03 AM
> *I give props, and wasn't trying to knock the system. I just can't count on relay logic for this kind of use.*


 I understand and like I said, I'd recommend for anyone else to just get a Streetcharger. 

And also like I said, it's been a little over 7 years and no problems yet.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Oct 10 2003, 12:41 PM
> *And also, since a few people asked, you can find a diagram of it here.
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT WAS THE TOTAL COST for the materials to make this????


oh and do you have any other pics. of your car???

i am trying to get ideas for switching the size of wires for my storm......


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

To be honest, just the cost of the solenoids. I already had an isolator for my stereo, and of course I had a charger for the juice. I dabble in electronics so I have relays and diodes and shit like that out the ying-yang.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ok since you dabble in electronics........pm me and tell me how to build a streetcharger???? :biggrin: 




i don't doubt you at all so don't take this the wrong way........i just wanna build one INSTEAD of buying one for $300 or so.........


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 11 2003, 07:22 PM
> *ok since you dabble in electronics........pm me and tell me how to build a streetcharger???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS 

Have you seen those convertors you hook onto your alternator for 110 VAC Seems these could also work if you can eliminate the DC to AC change, Then just add an 48-60 VDC regulator.

PepBoys used to sell these for about $20.00

I don't remember if your service battery charges at the same time your convertor is on. 

I'm pretty sure you could use a higher voltage regulator too. But the problem would be keeping your service battery charged, unless you had two alternators.

Reverse engineering a street charge might be an idea. You could make your own, and legally I believe you can sell them. But, just copying them and selling them or the plans might be a problem, unless they use public domain type of plans that everyone can use too.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=50908

Interesting idea, use hydro power (such as your power steering pump) to run a generator.

Has it's good and bad points.


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

I thought of the generator idea at the time. It just got to be too expensive to build.

I tried a converter and 2-amp charger set-up. Getting a converter with an acceptable wattage rating got to be too expensive.

All I did with this set-up was add to an existing one. I already had a trunk-mounted battery for my amplifier, I just wanted to fabricate a way to charge my hydro-batteries with that same system. I think, at the time, I only spent about $20 because I already had the charger, isolator and miscellaneous solenoids, relays, diodes. And also keep in mind, I wasn't trying to copy a Streetcharger; they hadn't even hit the scene at the time. This was around '95-96. Anyway, I built thing and it worked great so the design hasn't changed much since then. A few minor things but nothing drastic.

And I "dabble" in electronics. I wouldn't be able to copy a Streetcharger. I'm not THAT good. I just know some of the basics. Like some say, I just know enough to be dangerous.  



Last edited by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS at Oct 12 2003, 09:09 AM


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey man i got to ask how did u do this?i have a 3 pump setup with 10 bAtteries and ur idea is tight.is thier a diagram u can send me to do this?







BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS said:


> And also, since a few people asked, you can find a diagram of it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

You should get an answer quickly. The topic is almost ten years old and the guy you are asking a question to has not been on in two years. 

I think you are shit outta luck.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

diagram on page one uless its been erased lately. i kno ive tried to understand it about last year.

This is still funny even after years BTW.


BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS said:


> If you'll notice, there is a built-in charger. But, yes, I AM typically away from home Monday - Friday for work. And most extended stay executive suites don't take too kindly to extension cords running from the trunks of cars and into second floor windows.
> 
> Like I said though, when I'm home, I flip a switch and plug in.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Lilporky how did you access this old thread?


mine: http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=77.0

and looking for his...

from BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS

http://hydros.biz/forum/index.php?topic=128.0


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

I just went to alternators charging lowrider batteries abd urs popped up









Hydros said:


> Lilporky how did you access this old thread?
> 
> 
> mine: http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=77.0
> ...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

ok, diagram was erased. Couldnt tell this morn as i was at work and most images dont show anyway. Would like to see it again.

Edit: thanx hydros for the link. Its hard on brains even with an extra year of experience


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

Ya i saw ur diagram and dam!its brain breaking. 
I have a big setup and its confusing


----------

